# Pontils on on Post !



## goodman1966 (May 15, 2015)

Took a couple pics of my pontils. 
Demijohn $35, barber or dresser bottle $5, Dr. Hoofland's bitters $20 and Taylor & Moore bear grease pomade $3. Owning pieces of history....... Priceless !
[attachment=image(UW).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## nhpharm (May 20, 2015)

Love them!  Dug one of those pontilled T&M bottles down here in Texas a few years ago.


----------

